# Html



## FREEDOM! (May 6, 2003)

Could you (WM) turn the HTML code on?

And if not all of us just those of us who want it?


----------



## Wolfshead (May 6, 2003)

I'll say no. Being able to have HTML code on will allow people to put images and silly pictures in their posts, taking up bandwidth, and leading to less intelligent conversations.


----------



## Idril (May 6, 2003)

I think Beorn's answered this somewhere else - but I don't recall where - except he didn't think it was a good idea.


----------



## Uminya (May 6, 2003)

We've already got VB code, and that's enough, in my opinion.


----------



## Beorn (May 6, 2003)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10514&highlight=html

Even if a thousand people voted yes, I still doubt WM would turn it on. It causes too much of a problem when you have the option open.


----------



## Walter (May 7, 2003)

_"Oh yes, please turn it on....I've gots this cool scanner that can scan 2400*2400, true color, and now I wants to share that cute piccy I recently scanned (as an embedded image in my signature, of course) with all other members"_

...now, that would be fun!!! Wouldn't it? 

----

Edit: Said image would take up approx. 380MB (uncompr. TIFF) and 25MB (compr. JPEG) of space, the download time (with ISDN) would be about 1hr, if I calculated correctly...


----------



## Ol'gaffer (May 7, 2003)

Considering how many one line replies there are currently and how many people have signatures longer than their posts nearly all the time, it would be ridicolous to allow the HTML coding to be opened since that would result to huge signature pictures and just wouldn't do.


----------



## FREEDOM! (May 7, 2003)

Ok, I understand.


----------



## Jesse (May 13, 2003)

Defienately YES!


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 13, 2003)

No can do Jesse, it would cause to many difficulties...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

I can understand why people would want it, but VB code will do all the functions that HTML code will do with the exception of the posting of images and such things that would cause problems with the members and the server. 

So No HTML for us.

Good.


----------

